# $5,000 city homestead in Florida



## pathtogreen (May 5, 2013)

Hi all, I just started a youtube channel called pathtogreen. I am going to make videos about how my wife and I have homesteaded in Jacksonville Florida. We did it on a very tight budget and would like to share some of our experiences. My first video is about our house that we bought for $5000. It shows what you can get for a little amount of money and what can be done with a little time. I hope you enjoy and please check back as I will try to get at least 1 video up per week. Take car y'all. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_awG55aAs_E


----------

